# weekend plans



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

whos doing what this weekend, noaa is saying its gonna be choppy and the gf wants some blood in the yak, anyone want to team up and soak some baits? we have pinfish and lures. i just dont know where i want to go, she's been getting frustrated/tired of going to the bridges.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope to get in the Gulf. Key word HOPE! I have fished 3mb every night this week!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

when are you going.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

give me a call, i might go with you. we dont know what we're doing yet.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

We're splashing sometime Saturday, but I couldn't tell you when/where yet. Usually, we like to hit the water early morning, but an afternoon/evening trip means no sunblock for me, so I'm happy either way! Keep me posted and we may come meet up with y'all too!

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

manda i would love to get up with u guys, have a couples day lol. i know michaela would like to hang into some speckled trout but im at a loss for where to be consistent with them aside from my bayou and thats not very constant, just dont know too much about fishing specks yet.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Supposed to be a bit choppy Saturday but Sunday should be nice.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Rufus take some of those pin fish put them under a popping cork and go to oriale beach boat ramp! Grass flats everywhere! Good place to catch some trout!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

spec-tacular! said:


> Hey Rufus take some of those pin fish put them under a popping cork and go to oriale beach boat ramp! Grass flats everywhere! Good place to catch some trout!


I'll second that! Especially if you head east from there, the second canal is golden. I know..I grew up there. 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Im game for whatever this weekend as well. I would like to tag along with whoever whenever as long as I'm sliming the yak.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure what Bayou you live on Rufus but Texar has been producing trout at night but I know it has a reputation of being "dirty".


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I can fish until 4pm then I have to get ready for work. I was thinking about launching into the Gulf and dropping on the public numbers working towards three barges and Mayor Lane then hit the sandbar headed back looking for Ling.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Wife and I are thinking about hitting Navarre Beach Sunday morning... Not for sure yet though, may end up taking this weekend off


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Tobiwan said:


> Supposed to be a bit choppy Saturday but Sunday should be nice.


Please lord let you be right my friend!


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason when were you thinkin about doing that? It also depends on what forecast you look at. If you look at NOAA its saying choppy on Sat but if you look at surf report for surfing its saying it will be fairly flat...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

vickroid said:


> Wife and I are thinking about hitting Navarre Beach Sunday morning... Not for sure yet though, may end up taking this weekend off


If yall decide to go and nobody else wants to hit the Gulf I will drive over to Navarre fish with yall if its ok.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Fuhrer48 said:


> Jason when were you thinkin about doing that? It also depends on what forecast you look at. If you look at NOAA its saying choppy on Sat but if you look at surf report for surfing its saying it will be fairly flat...


Anthony I am open either Saturday or Sunday. Pretty much as long as I can get in the Gulf i will fish it. Will pick up a full paddle tomorrow so I can launch in the surf.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> If yall decide to go and nobody else wants to hit the Gulf I will drive over to Navarre fish with yall if its ok.


That's all good in my book! I will let ya know, honestly it will be a Saturday decision I bet. Only got one Spanish last weekend and had one good run but got cutoff. I looked into next week and looks like Sunday is going to be the better of the days I am going to have to fish.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason we also have the option of launching out of Sherman Cove and pedeling through the pass. Just a thought.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Im down with Navarre Sun as well.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey Watch This said:


> I'll second that! Especially if you head east from there, the second canal is golden. I know..I grew up there.
> 
> Manda
> Team Tandem Terror



lets hit oriole beach ramp then, i gotta find out where that is but i would love some trout action especially if we can find some topwater play.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Fuhrer48 said:


> Not sure what Bayou you live on Rufus but Texar has been producing trout at night but I know it has a reputation of being "dirty".


bayou chico, and yes i would like to stay away from eating texar trout.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

aaaand is anyone down for a bridge trip tonight if the weather slacks off?


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Oriole beach boat ramp isn't hard to find. Its in gulf breeze. Pm me if you need directions. I can give very detailed directions..lol

Manda
Team Tandem Terror g,


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks manda i found it. i dont know exactly how early we will be ready in the morning, kinda depends on if we go bridge pounding tonight, and thats dependent on the weather, might skip it altogether, just text me and keep me updated, i wont be on the forum after 430 today so anyone that needs to get ahold of me need to text me, plenty of the plastic navy has my number just ask around if you need it after 430.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Fuhrer48 said:


> Im down with Navarre Sun as well.


Lets see what happens. If we go fishing with Vickroid and hid wife it will be four Mariners!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

k looks like the temp tonight will make a bridge run no fun for me, manda what time do u guys feel like going out to oriole beach ramp. ur the one thats got experience with that area so im gonna let u guys take the lead.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, let me see what Josh thinks when he gets home in a little bit. I'll make sure to let too know when he thinks he will be awake..lol..he's coming in from out of town. 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

So nobody going offshore?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Taking my kid to Shoreline Park in the afternoon tomorrow. Gonna show her how to paddle. So if you guys see us say whats up. We'll be in my backups backup, the OK Frenzy


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

We won't be out super early, but maybe mid morning. I'll keep you posted. If you head out earlier than us, just go left and enjoy some trouty action.  (Josh got home later than expected and he's whooped. I'll make sure to give you a hollar tho.

Manda 
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Anthony and I will be launching from Sherman Cove at six in the morning. Crossing the Pass and heading for 3 barges.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm up and debating whether I should fight this cold....its only 55 and it was supposed to be 68 already....not interested in being cold and miserable in April....no reason to deal with that in florida


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Ditto. we're still during on the couch wondering the same thing. Eh..I'll vote a lazy day today. But the impromptu tourney next weekend should be a lot of fun! Maybe a trip later tonight. 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah I'm thinking we will load the yaks and chill out till we decide the trip isn't going to be miserable

I checked the accuweather app and it says the tournament weekend is gonna be rainy


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Partly cloudy! 20% chance of rain! I'll be fishing!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I just spent three hours in the Gulf in shorts! Get off the couch!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Went to Shoreline with the kids


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Well wife and I talked about it and we are staying high and dry this weekend... Prob, going to put it all on the line for a short window Thursday morning. (As long as I can get off work). Takers???


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Weekend plans...kicking @$$ and chewing bubble gum...except I'm all out of bubble gum. Vickroid, you need to talk the mrs into fishing tomorrow...sh*t is about to go down offshore!!!


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

usafeod509 said:


> Weekend plans...kicking @$$ and chewing bubble gum...except I'm all out of bubble gum. Vickroid, you need to talk the mrs into fishing tomorrow...sh*t is about to go down offshore!!!


I tried when I saw that haul that you had with the Mack family... NICELY DONE SIR!!  I just told her about your post then checked swellinfo. 2-3 ft is a little sketchy and I don't have any of my stuff loaded up. I think that tomorrow is going to be a Destin hangout day for us. I would like to get out there with ya one of these days, I keep saying I am going to! Next weekend looking like 5+ft as of right now but that is a ways off so if it pans out good we may meet ya out in Destin or on the Island and head out for sure!:thumbup:


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Fair enough man. Hit me up on the Facebook sometime and I'll put you and your wife on some fish.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to bottom fish this morning but once I got past the sandbar I was a little uncomfortable going solo. 4-6' swells and I would have to run the bastards parallel for two miles. Running the edge of the sandbar they were 2-3'. After ten minutes of hitting them head on I settled down and began looking for Ling. I wanted to fish tomorrow and possibly troll the pass. But I promised to help a friend build a snorkel for his quad.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I went out to destin to the Mrs. Louise wreck with a buddy. We saw some cobia, but couldn't get a bite. Besides that, it was unusually slow out there. May have had something to do with the fact that a 32' dive boat had been there for a couple hours before we started fishing.


----------

